# 1UP 4 bike rack



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

I am going to need a 4 bike rack.  If I had money for days I would get a 2 bike rack from 1up and a Recon rack for when I have to carry more. But alas I don't have money for days (sad face). 

I was wondering what people do when they get the 4 bike option.

I was thinking about going first two trays as a heavy duty (they have to be if I want 4 trays). Then the additional two trays would be Super Duty. Anything wrong with this setup?


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

What about a Quik Rack? The guy who founded 1Up, went and created his own. Seems like it's exactly the same at a cheaper cost.

https://www.quikrack.com/products/


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

It is an option, but I need a rack faster than most likely possible with a waiting list of 2,600.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

why would you get 2 totally different racks? certainly doesn't sound cheaper!

either get the recon or the 1up. if you don't need 4 bikes today, get the 2-bike option and slowly add to it in the future. 

not sure why you need the extra-heavy 1-up either, or what the difference is. they should all be compatible with each other. but you can always call them and ask.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Check out Surco swing away 4-bike racks. I know 4wheelonline has them.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

letsgo said:


> I am going to need a 4 bike rack. If I had money for days I would get a 2 bike rack from 1up and a Recon rack for when I have to carry more. But alas I don't have money for days (sad face).
> 
> I was wondering what people do when they get the 4 bike option.
> 
> I was thinking about going first two trays as a heavy duty (they have to be if I want 4 trays). Then the additional two trays would be Super Duty. Anything wrong with this setup?


if you want wheel mount, there isn't much in the way of cheap options out there.

Super Duty is rated for up to 275Lbs, with as much as 75Lbs in each of the first three positions.
Heavy Duty is rated for up to 200Lbs, with as much as 50Lbs in any position.

if you're like most and your bikes are 25-35Lbs, you don't need the Super Duty unless you are going to regularly drive long distances on really rough roads, gravel, etc.

Keep in mind that four bikes on a wheel mount tray places the last two bikes relatively far from the receiver, and can results in an effective tongue weight of 500-600lbs. Do not mount 3-4 bikes with a low rated receiver. I suggest class 4/5 receivers for hauling 3-4 heavier mtb's on trays.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

2:01 said:


> What about a Quik Rack? The guy who founded 1Up, went and created his own. Seems like it's exactly the same at a cheaper cost.
> 
> https://www.quikrack.com/products/


Everything on QuickRack's site says its sold out. Is he still in business?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

gundrted said:


> Everything on QuickRack's site says its sold out. Is he still in business?


It just launched but there has been a production delay.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dr Evil said:


> It just launched but there has been a production delay.


Lol. Just launched? Production delay?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

